# trade switches



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have brand new Aristocraft #6 Switch ,Right, trade for 2 wide swtches from Aristo right, e-mail me.

Sorry, its a Brass switch
tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

nothing to be sorry about, I'd buy it if I needed it. then you could buy your others


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, went to St Aubins open house today to do just that, they did not have any right hand brass switches, only left hand SS, it was very disappointing, had the money to spend.... and no switches, I went up there to buy other stuff, just trying to save on shipping, mad house there, could not get any help, of course some guy from Team Large Scale Online tried to sell me a membership







I did come home with a Aristocraft 53 ft CN Evans car for $45 and a box of ties









BUT NO SWITCHES









tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

bummer Tom,, was they bow ties??? 
sorry, red shirt joke.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

done


----------

